# Would this be the best solution



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

I just replanted my 50g, and i know i need to upgrade the lightes (36w currently, standard jewul bulbs (and their old))

so i'm orering a 125w HQL pendand (from what i found on the web it seems their osram bulbs in teh pendant, which have a 4000k rating and are put in a colour of 50 )

and i'm keeping the 2* 18w bulbs luminaire thingy, but replacing the bulbs, and what i've seen are the JBL bulbs.

JBL solar tropic 4000k colour rendering 1a
JBL solar natur 9000k colour rendering 1a

is this a good combination. would you swap any bulbs (BTW they need to be available in teh UK.)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

From my quick glance at the specs, the bulbs look okay and are similar to each other. Only difference seems to be the color temperature, which I think would mix well with each other. Maybe someone with more knowledge of the subject will chime in.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Your 125W bulb is 4000K? That's rather yellow...?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Your 125W bulb is 4000K? That's rather yellow...?


i would have thought so.

but these are affordable, (£50($100) for a light fitting compared to £150+ for a MH)

its these  bulbs

and acording to the maufacturors website they use osram mercury vapour bulbs

and this is what i found about them

BTW these were the fluorescent bulbs i was looking at here


----------

